# Pymatuning today 3-1-14



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Fished out off Manning Rd. today along with about 75 other people...Set up in 11 ft and did ok, some nice 14 Crappies ,2 decent cats and a handful of 8" Perch....Back at it tomorrow...On the way home stopped at McDonalds and saw a GOLD Explorer with a red "TEAM OGF" sticker on the side of it. Wonder if he did any good? Gonna hit Tuttle from the Camp grounds tomorrow...Be safe everyone !


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished there 3/1, kept 54, mostly bull gills, 6 crapps, 4 perch, lost a smallie at the hole!12'ow


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Fish Pymatuning a lot but don't know of Manning Road. Unless local name for state road ?


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

papaperch said:


> Fish Pymatuning a lot but don't know of Manning Road. Unless local name for state road ?


Manning Landing ,it,s on on N Lake Rd !!!


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thinking of heading out this afternoon any tips?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

ramfan said:


> Fished out off Manning Rd. today along with about 75 other people...Set up in 11 ft and did ok, some nice 14 Crappies ,2 decent cats and a handful of 8" Perch....Back at it tomorrow...On the way home stopped at McDonalds and saw a GOLD Explorer with a red "TEAM OGF" sticker on the side of it. Wonder if he did any good? Gonna hit Tuttle from the Camp grounds tomorrow...Be safe everyone !


Might have been me. I stopped for a quick snack on my way out in the afternoon. Fished out of the campgrounds. I was skunked. I've fished that area three times in the past two weeks and nothing. I'm marking fish, but can't get them to go for it.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished Manning today 4 crappie,4 perch,1 gill,1 cat 24". biggest crappie 14". Every fish but the cat had to be jigged up off the bottom, fished live minnow all day only caught the cat. Wax worms caught every other fish, they wouldn't hit minnows or minnow heads being jigged!


----------

